# Fliederkreude



## elfie (29. August 2010)

Hallo an Alle!
Ich suche ein Rezept, wie man Fliederkreude selber machen kann. Die Holunderbeeren sind gerade reif und ich möchte es nun mal selber probieren. Meine Oma hat früher immer damit gekocht. Mmhh.... war das lecker. 
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand das alte Rezept???
L.G. elfie


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Fliederkreude*

Klick mal hier.


----------



## Brummel (8. September 2010)

*AW: Fliederkreude*

Hallo elfie #h,

kenne Fliederkreude auch von meinen Omas, das Zeug hat (richtig eingesetzt) Super geschmeckt, aber die Herstellung desselben war immer eine ziemliche Sauerei glaube ich mich zu erinnern.
Wenn ich das nächste Mal bei meiner Oma bin werde ich sie mal nach dem Rezept fragen und es dann hier posten.
Ich hab vor einiger Zeit auch mal in irgendeinem Laden ein Glas gekauft, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo, und benutzt hab ichs auch noch nicht. Keine Ahnung obs genau so schmeckt wie Omas Original#c.


Gruß aus Schwedt, Torsten #h


----------



## hexenküche (26. September 2010)

*AW: Fliederkreude*

Hallo elfie,

da du ja bis jetzt noch keine "sinnvolle" Antwort bekommen hast werde ich es versuchen dir zu helfen.
Fliederkreude selber kochen ist ganz einfach, aber, es dauert lange und macht viel sauerei.
Fangen wir vorne an.
1. Flederbeeren sammeln aber nur gans reife Beeren abschneiden. Keine grünen und keine hellroten nur richtige schwarze.
2. Der Stengel der Beeren muss ebenfalls rot bis dunkelrot sein
3. Beeren vom Stengel trennen- ich nehme einen groben Kamm dafür 
4.Beeren gut waschen da hier viele Kleintiere und tockene Blatter zu finden sind.
5.Mit einem elektrischen Quirl die Beeren zerkleinern, so dass eine schöne saftiger Pulpe entsteht.
6.Saft auspressen. Ein Strumpft oder ein Gasenetz sind dafür sehr gut. Beim Strupft nicht so doll drücken. Hier auch achten das nicht zu viele Kerne mit in den Saft kommen. Macht bitter und stört in den Zähnen.
7. *Kein Wasser* zum Saft geben. Sonst dauert es sehr viel länger
8. Einen Topf mit deinen Holundersaft füllen und los geht es.
   Wenn du nicht rühren möchtest dann lege einen Glasdeckel 
   vom Einweckglas in den Topf der macht das schon.
9. Solange kochen bis eine *fast feste klebrige Masse* übrigbleibt. Bis kurz vor dem Anbrennen.
10. Heisse Masse in ein Glas mit Schraubdeckel geben zu drehen stehenlassen bis es abgekühlt ist
11. Jetzt kommt das beste alles wieder sauber machen.
Info: grüne, hellrote Beeren und grüne Stengel machen bitter
       und es fängt an zu schimmeln
      Nur den reinen Saft kochen. Würzen kannst du beim    
      Fisch kochen machen.
*Drei 10 Liter Eimer* mit  Beeren ergeben  etwa auch 10 
      Saft muss bis zu 5 oder 6 Stunden kochen und ergeben 
      etwa 200 bis 250 gramm Fliederkreude.
Viel arbeit für wenig erfolg aaaaaabbbbbeeeeeeerrrrrr es schmeckt ungemein.
Viel Spass und viel erfolg. Wenn ddu noch ein Rezept brauchst einfach schreiben
Hexe


----------



## FPreuss (4. August 2011)

*AW: Fliederkreude*

Der Link von FisherMan66 funktioniert nicht mehr.

Fliederkreude gibt es im Uckermark-Onlineshop: Fliederkreude. Stammt aus der Region und wird auf traditionelle Weise hergestellt - also nur Holunderbeeren und gaaaanz wenig Zucker. Die Familie macht das schon seit Jahrzehnten. Nach allem, was ich von ihr und unseren Kunden höre, ist das tatsächlich eine mühselige Herstellung, deshalb kostet es auch recht viel. Aber das Ergebnis ist top (oder topp ?). Hält ewig und schmeckt sehr gut in diversen Soßen zum Fisch oder Eierkuchen. Rezepte gibt es dazu im Uckermark-Kochbuch.

Also, mit einer Anleitung zur Herstellung kann ich nicht dienen, aber vielleicht ist kaufen in diesem Fall doch einfacher als selbermachen.

So oder so: Guten Appetit.


----------

